# Desert hairy scorpion 4 sale with tank



## litchp (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,
I am selling my desert hairy scorpion as i do not have room to keep him.The scorpion comes complete with tank 3ft by 2ft and substrate also.The scorpion is in very good condition and eats well.I am looking for £40 but open to good offers.Collection in person please with cash sale.To a good home and minors must colllect with an adult.

Thanks for looking, Phil:thumbup:


----------



## griffin (Jan 10, 2009)

lol i tried to sell my desert hairy scorpion with setup but nobody wanted it lol hope u have better luck than i did, i only wanted £25 for it, i ended up giving it away for free lol

good luck mate


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hairy Scorpian!.......still would cuddle it..:001_tt2:

good luck anyways...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Hairy Scorpian!.......still would cuddle it..:001_tt2:
> 
> good luck anyways...:smilewinkgrin:


me to,lol! the are kind of cute, and their very smart to!


----------



## litchp (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys,will keep the little guy up for sale just a little longer.

Phil


----------



## stooka (Dec 29, 2008)

wish i had some money to get it,had a Hadrurus a while ago,now only keep pandinus scorp wise.where you located btw?
stu


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

where you at dude?


----------



## litchp (Dec 30, 2008)

Huntingdon,Cambridgeshire

Thanks


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi ya do u still have him/her???


----------



## litchp (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi still for sale 

Thamks Phil


----------



## litchp (Dec 30, 2008)

o sorry its a him....


----------

